# POP3 mit Outlook einrichten?



## Dakilla (30. Januar 2004)

Hallo!
Ich würde gerne wissen wie ich ein POP3 Acount mit Outlook einrichten kann!
Ich hab einen Account! 

Z.B: pop.ihre-domain.de    u.    mail.ihre-domain.de

MFG D4K!ZZ4


----------



## b3nd3r (30. Januar 2004)

Hi,

EXTRAS --> KONTEN --> HINZUFÜGEN --> EMAIL

dann kommt so ein Wizard bei dem man eigentlich nichts falsch machen kann.
Dort muss man dann nur so sachen wie email, name, pop und snmp server, ect. eintragen.


----------

